# أطلب المساعدة في تقوية شبكة جوال



## MEDOW (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخوة الافاضل:

رمضان كريم وأجر ثابت إنشاء الله،،،،،،

مشكلتي تتلخص في الآتي:

أنا في منطقة صحراوية لا توجد بها خدمة الهاتف الجوال وأقرب شبكة جوال لي تعمل بنظام Cdma ومركز بث هذه الشبكة علي بعد 60 كلم متر عن المنطقة الموجود بها بقوة تغطية قصوي مقدارها 40 كلم.

أي أنني أبعد عن آخر نطاق للبث بحوالي 20 كلم تقريباً.

والخيار الآخر الوحيد المتاح هو الإتصال بالاقمار الاصطناعية وتعلمون التكلفة العالية لهذا النوع من الاتصالات.

السؤال هو :

ماهي الادوات والتقنيات اللازمة لتقوية الاستقبال من جهتي بحيث أستطيع إلتقاط إشارة هذه الشبكة بسهولة.

ملحوظة :

هذه الشبكة تدعم الجوالات الداعمة للـ Cdma وتدعم الشبكة أيضاُ نوعية من الهواتف الثابتة لها هوائي جانبي بطول 30 سم وهذه الهواتف الثابتة مقدمة من الشركة وتدعم تقنية الـ Cdma .

وأنا أعتقد أن أسهل الحلول هو إستخدام هذا النوع من الهواتف الثابتة مع نزع الهوائي الموجود بها وتوصيله مع هوائي تقوية. بحيث يكون هذا الحل أسهل من ربط الجوال العادي مع هوائي تقوية.

وتبقي المعضلة عندي كيفية تجهيز هذا الهوائي وماهو المطلوب وماهي التقنيات المطلوبة.

ورجاء الشرح بالتفصيل فأنا مهندس معماري أي أن معرفتي في هذا المجال بسيطة بحيث تساعدني في محاولة تركيب الجهاز وليس إيجاد الحلول.

رجاء الحل بأسرع فرصة.

وشكراً.


----------

